# 22 hp Briggs and Stratton backfire no start



## Jbedell (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a John Deere lawn mower and it was running fine than it died an now it won't start it just backfires. And suggestions on what could be the problem. Thanks for the help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Your are going to need to pull the flywheel and check the key way. It could be sheared or partly sheared. Not an easy task with out the right tool. Most likely need a flywheel puler.

BG


----------



## Jbedell (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you I will check that out


----------



## Jbedell (Sep 5, 2012)

Well the key way is good good compression. The carb is rebuilt an still backfires when trying to start it????? Help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you ever adjusted the valves?

BG


----------



## Jbedell (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes there fine the engine only has 26 hrs on it. I checked everything good spark, comperssion, valve lash, rebuilt carb, checked the key way, has fresh fuel. I just don't get it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, no other clues. I would have bet on the key being bent/broke. It only takes a
thousandth of inch to throw the timing off.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Rebuilt carb and only 26 hours on the engine?? Was the whole engine rebuilt??

What does the spark plug look like....wet and gas fouled??


----------

